# Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade, Op. 35



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Performed live by the New York Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conductor: Alan Gilbert


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Wasn't this work done in a similar poll/thread not too long ago?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It does sound familiar - good; liked it more when a youngster.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

This always shows up in my youtube recommendations




Leif Segerstam - Sinfónica de Galicia - 7,463,699 views


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Neo Romanza said:


> Wasn't this work done in a similar poll/thread not too long ago?


The big poll result and discussion here: Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade

After 39 votes so far, out of a scale of 6:
5.169/6


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Again? Well...it's a first-rate masterpiece of the highest order. A flawless marvel of orchestration and deservedly one of the most popular, often recorded, and loved works in the entire literature. Should be played in concert more often.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Superb! One of the greatest masterpieces by any composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

As with the other poll on this work, I voted "very good". A fine piece, but I seldom feel the urge to listen to it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted Excellent the new one from Vasily Petrenko and the golden oldie Fritz Reiner are my favourites .


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> Wasn't this work done in a similar poll/thread not too long ago?


Yes. I admittedly find it quite annoying when such threads about the exact same pieces turn up within a few weeks from each other. What's the point? It makes the forum very unwieldy. 
My moderation suggestion would be to cancel these new threads or fuse with the recent parallel ones (if this is possible, it was an option in another forum where I was a mod).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It does seem rather superfluous to start two polls on the same work, especially both having the same thread starter. Merging them would probably be messy as well, with reactions duplicated Simply closing this one.


----------

